# Alice 23 - by Mollycoddles et al (BBWs (Multiple),Intrigue, Explicit Sex, SWG )



## Observer (Aug 28, 2008)

_BBWs (Multiple),Intrigue, Explicit Sex, SWG _- Laurie and Jen's plot against Alice runs up against Big Frank, who has his own agenda 

*Alice 23 &#8211; Frankly Speaking 
by Mollycoddles et al

(Click here for prior installment)​*
Alice swiped her forehead with one thick arm. Working in the pizza kitchen was sweaty work! It was also time consuming, adding to her relationship with Tyler, the demands of schoolwork and cheerleading with all its politics, including the new friendship with Lautrie and Jen. Of course the stout duo themselves had an agenda that Alice was too naive to grasp. .

Between her constant snacking at work and her weekly stuffing sessions at sleep-overs with Jen and Laurie, Alice was still a growing girl. She attributed her tightening clothes to too much nibbling at work. This was a habit she was desperately trying to stop, even though her boy friend and co-worker Tyler was no help. He actually liked her expanding form. But Tyler wasn’t the only problem.

First, poor Alice was at heart truly a greedy little kitty, so she found it almost impossible to stop eating when yummy treats were available all around her. Even if she wanted to, she still tended to pop morsels into her mouth without thinking, eating entirely on autopilot. But in reality the main cause of Alice’s increasing poundage had very little to do with Tyler or her work snacking: It was mainly a result of her new relationship with Laurie and Jen.

The naïve chubbette still hadn’t caught on to the true purpose of the sleep-overs and friendship. She took Laurie at her word that she and Jen had come to see the error of their ways in picking on her. She had no clue that Laurie was actually actively fattening her up like a prize piggy. It was somehow an article of faith for the dominating captain of the cheerleading team that, as long as Alice stayed rounder than Laurie and Jen, no one would notice how much the latter two were also swelling. 

Laurie and Jen could no more resist food than Alice, and so the sleepovers were having an effect on all three girls. Just last week, they had all become so wide that it was becoming difficult for all three to sit on the sofa without their thighs touching. As you might expect both had outgrown their cheerleader outfits and had had to replace them There was no way they weren’t being noticed.

But there was a subtle difference. Laurie and Jen were gaining from eating too many cookies and too much pizza, not to mention the generous portions that Jen;s mom continued to ladle out. With her parents ovrseas Laurie had been eating at Jen's for months. Alice, however, was gaining from their sleepover binges PLUS the secret weight gain ingredients that Laurie always made sure to dump in Alice’s food at every opportunity - which included lunch at school. The ample portions of all three were noticeable to their classmats. 

As a result the blond babe who is our heroine was becoming almost as round as an apple these days. Her tummy was edging further and further in front of her, as her thighs and butt also expanded. Alice’s bras were beginning to pinch her, as well. She was so round and tightly-packed that she looked like a cherry bomb ready to explode as she waddled around the kitchen of Pizza-by-the-Pound. 

The worst part, though, was that Alice’s supervisor Maggie was regarding her gain suspiciously. Alice knew that Maggie must think that her inflating girth was the result of snacking on the job- and maybe it was a little, but Alice was certain that she hadn’t been nibbling enough to warrant such a gain. She couldn’t believe that she might get in trouble for snatching food from the kitchen when she hadn’t even been doing that!

Alice heard the kitchen door opening, jolting her out of her thoughts. It was Frank, the big yet quiet football linebacker who worked alongside her making pizzas in the afternoon;.he was the same one who’d taken a shine to Laurie and rescued her from Josh and Chris and was now desirous of becoming a pillar of sanity in her convoluted life. He nodded &#8216;hello’ to Alice as he walked past to get dough out of the oven. Then he paused.

“Hey, Alice? You know Laurie, right?”

“Laurie?” Alice was surprised to hear Frank mention that name. She’d seen Frank and Laurie discussing something during cheer practice a few weeks before, but she hadn’t gotten a good idea what they were talking about. She was actually rather curious, now that she thought about it. 

“Yes, she’s the captain of our cheer team. We’re good friends…I think. Why do you ask?”

Frank had no chance to reply.

Alice bent over to reach the pizza boxes stashed under the counter, her broad bum pressing against the overloaded seams of her tight pants with unacceptable pressure: Her trousers split up the seat with a loud jagged RIIIP.

She bolted upright, her hands flying to the wide tear over her hefty bottom. She spun around, her face going bright red.

“Oh my, not now!,” Alice bubbled, almost in hysterics. This was so embarrassing! She knew that she was still gaining weight, but to bust her pants in front of a co-worker? 

Frank politely looked away, pretending to be distracted by something in the distance.

“I’m so sorry,” blubbered Alice, “I just- I just, look, I know I’ve put on some weight! Oh, Frank, please don’t tell Maggie! I know that she thinks I’m stealing food because I just keep getting bigger! But it’s not true.”

“Hey, it’s okay, I’m not going to say anything,” said Frank. He felt pretty bad, since Alice was almost on the verge of tears in embarrassment. 

“They really need to make better uniforms here, don’t they? They’re so flimsy they rip at the slightest provocation.” He was just saying this to make Alice feel better, of course, and Alice knew it, but the kind words helped calm her down.

“Heh, yeah,” she said uncertainly. She craned her neck to catch a glimpse of her rounded backside &#8211; and the wide split where her fattening bum forced the fabric apart.

“I think we’ve got some spare clothes in the back,” said Frank, “though…uh…I don’t know what size they are…” 

Of course, Maggie still hadn’t bothered ordering the next size up, so both kids knew that any new clothes were going to fit Alice just as snugly as these old ones. But, maybe, if she didn’t make any sudden moves, Alice could go another day without tearing her seat.

“I’ll go check.” Frank ducked into the back, as Alice, still red-faced, scooched her broad butt up against the wall and hoped that no one would walk in before Frank returned. When he did come back, he was carrying an extra pair of pants, but his expression showed his skepticism that they would be much better than the pair Alice had just ruined. Nonetheless, she accepted them thankfully and waddled into the employee bathroom to change.

Frank continued to work as the muffled sounds of a struggle issued forth from the locked bathroom door. After a few minutes, Alice emerged, still flushed, her bulbous chest heaving as she gasped for breath. She’d obviously had to work hard to get those pants over her plump thighs. She wore her shirt untucked to disguise how the tight waist was biting into her soft flesh &#8211; possibly, she’d even left the button opened and hoped her untucked shirt would disguise this fact.

“Thanks, Frank,” said Alice miserably as she came back to work, “I think these will be…better.” She moved awkwardly enough that it was apparent that, no, they really weren’t. Still, better than nothing.

“Don’t mention it,” said Frank, “Soo, anyway, about Laurie…”

“What about her?”

“Do you know what kind of food she likes?”

***

“So who’s this guy you’re going out with?”

“Some guy on the team. You know, Frank.”

“Oooo,” Jen cooed. She knew Frank from seeing him hanging out with Craig. 

“I’ve seen him around, he’s pretty cute!”

“Humpf,’ said Laurie. “Maybe a little. But that doesn’t mean he’s getting anywhere with me. I’ve got standards.”

Laurie stared at herself in the mirror. Her eyes wandered to her increasingly flabby waistline, now well over 200 pounds, where a thick roll of blubber now oozed over the band of her low-cut knickers. She pinched her lovehandles tentatively &#8211; No, this would not do at all. She stood up straight and puffed out her chest. At least, her magnificent tits still seemed to retain much of her excess weight.

“Oh, like, I’m sure you do,” said Jen. “Like, I’m sure that you won’t have any trouble stringing him along.”

Laurie watched her own reflection. She still looked gorgeous, with her firey eyes and her long raven hair, but her face looked…rounder. And her soft tummy was impossible to ignore. Uncharacteristically, she needed reassurance. She turned to Jen.

“Jen, you do think I’ve still got &#8216;it,’ right? You don’t think I’ve been…”

“Porking out?” finished Jen.

“Jen!”

“Well, like, you kinda are, like we both have.” said Jen nonchalantly. The bootilicious bimbo was lying face-down on Laurie’s bed, thumbing through a fashion magazine and popping candies into her mouth. Like Laurie, she too was puffing up. Her always prominent bum rose behind her like a pair of mountains, the lower curves of each succulent cheek almost hanging out of her cut-off booty shorts. Somehow, though, even though her ass was reaching the point that it would soon need its own zipcode, Jen wasn’t worried. Ever since she’d learned that Craig liked her badonkadonk butt, she was perfectly content to stuff her face and watch her bottom spread.

“Look, shut up!” snapped Laurie, “I know I’ve gained a…few pounds, okay? But it’s not nearly as much as you!”

Jen shrugged, hardly seeming to care. Laurie gaped at her.

“Whatever, Jen! I don’t know what’s wrong with you all of a sudden, it’s like you don’t care that you’re totally blimping out. If you want to have a butt that people can use as a floatation device, then fine for you. But some of us actually care about our appearances. This is totally serious! What am I gonna do? I can’t keep Frank staring at my tits all night! He’s bound to notice that I’m…that I’m…you know!”

“Well, like, what do you usually do to distract guys from how fat you are?”

“I’m not fat! I’m just…more voluptuous, okay? And usually I just make sure to have that bloated cow Alice standing nearby, but I can’t invite her to tag along on this date! There’s got to be another way.” She eyed something slung over a chair in the corner and frowned. She’d hoped it wouldn’t come to that, but she didn’t think she had much choice now! She wobbled over to the chair and picked up &#8211; a corset. 

She’d never worn it before. She’d never had to. The old girdle had once belonged to her mother, but Laurie’s fantastic physique had never before needed an extra hand.

“Jen, I need your help. I need you to help me…get into this corset.” Laurie blushed angrily as she said the embarrassing words. A corset! How had it come to this? She was still captain of the cheerleaders! She was the hottest girl in school! And now she was so fat that she needed a corset? She winced at the idea of stuffing herself into that binding garment, with its tight unforgiving strings &#8211; it was an admission that she was fat, fat, fat. And she hated it.

Jen hopped off the bed as quickly as she could with her massive hind quarters. As her feet hit the floor, it caused a slight ripple to reverberate through her gelatinous bum, her sloshing only kept to a minimum but her restraining shorts.

“Okay, like, hold still!”

Laurie raised her arms as Jen wrapped the corset around her friend’s midsection. Unfortunately, Jen found that the garment didn’t completely fit around Laurie’s tubby middle, so she had to work hard to get it closed. Frowning, she pulled the strings loose and proceeded to re-lace them in hopes that she could get the girdle to fit. After a few minutes, Laurie began to get impatient.

“C’mon, Jen! Is it done yet?”

“Jeez, Laurie, I’m working as hard as I can. Give me a second!”

A knock at the door drew both girls’ attention.

“Hello, girls,” said Jen’s mom, “Are you getting ready for a big date?”

Laurie rolled her eyes. Jen’s permissive mother rarely disciplined her daughter, instead always striving to get her and Laurie to view her as a friend rather than a mom. As a result, Laurie was used to getting her way. Over the years, she had grown from a spoiled brat to a ballooning bitch, a change to which Jen’s mom seemed oblivious.

“Mooom! What are you doing in here? Can’t you see Laurie is getting dressed?” Jen cried out.

Laurie’s hands shot to her naked chest in a futile attempt to cover her billowing bazoombas. Jen’s mother just laughed. Part of her “hippie” attitude toward parenting meant that she didn’t have much regard for personal boundaries; Laurie always had to contend with her 

“Oh, Laurie, please I’m just your replacement mother, you don’t have anything I haven’t already seen. Besides, nudity is perfectly natural.”

Laurie glowered but refused to move her hands from her cupped bosom. She was seething &#8211; but her breathing stayed regular simply because she was unable to do breathe in deeper with her tight girdle.

“What do you want, Mom?” she snarled.

“I just wanted to check in on you kids before the big night! Do you girls need any help?” She eyed the snug girdle, noting the rolls of flab that escaped over the lip of the garment and below its bottom. 

She nodded and looked at her auburn-haired daughter. “Everything ok with you Jen?

“Just fine, mum,” Jen replied, wishing her mom would get lost,

“Do you need help with that girdle, Laurie? Goodness, do you even know how to wear that thing? Are you sure you don’t need some help, honey?”

“Mrs Belmontes, please! Laurie shrieked, “Will you get out? The last thing I need is some help from you. Get out!”

“Okay, honey, whatever you say, I don’t want to intrude-“

“Good! Then go!”

As her mother left, Laurie glared after her. When she was satisfied that she was gone, she dropped her hands. Her boobs bounced slightly as she did so.

“Aw, Laurie, you shouldn’t be so hard on mom,” said Jen, “She just wants to help.”

“I don’t care, I don’t want her in here,” snapped Laurie, “Would you want her hovering around when you don’t have any shirt on? Look, why don’t you make yourself useful for once, you bimbo, and pull this thing tight?”

“It already is tight, Laurie! And don’t call me a bimbo!”

Laurie rolled her eyes. “Jen, if you had as much brains as you had booty, you’d be a genius. Too bad that’s not the case.”

“What? Are…are you insulting my butt? Shut up! Craig says my butt is beautiful! He called me a…he said I was his bootilicious beauty!”

Jen sighed dreamily, but Laurie just rolled her eyes again. 

“Oh, gag me,” she muttered, before saying aloud: “He can call you her favorite fat ass for all I care, get to work!”

“I dunno,” said Jen skeptically, “That’s already looking pretty tight.” 

She attempted to force a finger between the lip of the girdle and Laurie’s burgeoning flesh. It wouldn’t fit. “If I pull any tighter, this girdle might pop &#8211; or you might!”

“Shut up and do what I say!”

“Alright, alright.” Jen grudgingly grabbed hold of the strings and pulled again. 

“Tighter,” gasped Laurie. Jen pulled again, yanking the corset strings with all her might. Laurie gasped as the air was forced from her lungs. She reached into a heart-shaped box of bonbons on the dresser and pulled out a chocolate truffle. 

Jen rolled her eyes as her pudgy friend popped it into her mouth. “Like, this would be easier if you would, like, stop eating for a second.”

“Shut up, Jen! I’m really stressed out now! I don’t need you getting on my back.”

Jen yanked again &#8211; hard enough that the wind was blown right out of Laurie and the chocolates in her mouth went flying across the room. 

“That’s it!” said Jen as she struggled to tie the laces, “There’s no way I can get these any tighter without snapping the strings. If you’re not thin enough now, you never will be, Laurie &#8211; you’ll just have to distract Frank with those giant boobs.”

Laurie could only make a choking, gurgling noise in response as she leaned against the dresser for support and struggled to inhale. After a few minutes, she finally she looked in the mirror. With the corset pulled so tight that she could barely breathe, she had finally achieved a modicum of slimness. She looks like she had at the beginning of the school year: a svelte raven-haired bombshell with enormous, melon-heavy hooters. 

The corset even made her boobs pop out more than usual, maker her look even bustier. That was always a plus. The big problem was that she was so constricted in this girdle that she could barely move; her face was slowly starting to turn red because she was having trouble breathing.

“That’s better,” squeaked Laurie in a voice barely above a whisper. It was all she could manage.

“You look, like, pretty uncomfortable,” said Jen.

“That doesn’t matter,” said Laurie in a high-pitched voice. She was so tightly-packed that she could barely move. 

“Like, Laurie, you’ve got some back cleavage here-“

“Quiet!” She waved for Jen to hand her the dress. It was a slinky red number with a plunging neckline that dipped between her hefty hooters to reveal her cavernous cleavage. Jen shrugged and grabbed the dress. Laurie could hardly move in her restricting girdle &#8211; and truthfully she was afraid that any rapid movement would blow her over-stretched underpinnings apart.

Jen helpfully held up the slinky dress. Laurie stepped into the dress and Jen helped wriggle it up her voluptuous hips. The dress had once fit Laurie nicely; now she looked perfectly poured into it. With the help of her corset, Laurie was just able to fit, although her enormous bust posed a unique challenge. 

Jen was up to the challenge. “Okay, Laurie, like, I’m going to tape this dress to your boobs now, so hold still, okay?”

Laurie snorted. Jen grabbed a roll of fashion tape off the dresser, and pulled off a strip. Jen slapped it against Laurie’s ample left breast, causing the busty diva to squeak. Jen then grabbed the left strip of Laurie’s top and dressed it against her chest. It stuck. She repeated the process with the right side, making Laurie grimace.

“Jeez, Jen! Be careful! They’re tender, you know!”

_Maybe you shouldn’t have called me a bimbo,_ thought Jen angrily. But outloud all she said was: “Well, like, you have to make sacrifices for beauty, you know.”

Laurie examined her reflection in the mirror. “Yes,” she said, “Yes, you do.” She did an awkward twirl, hampered by her right clothes and her heavy bosom. “How do I look?”

“Fine,” said Jen. “Just don’t breathe too deeply.”

***


----------



## Observer (Aug 28, 2008)

_(an hour later)_

Frank looked at his date. Laurie’s face was a tense orange color. She was grimacing in obvious pain as she could barely breathe in her overly snug corset. Frank didn’t know about the amazing structural integrity of Laurie’s undergarments, of course, but he did notice that she looked substantially slimmer than she did at school and he had his suspicions.

Ever the gentleman, he escorted her without comment to the top of the line restaurant he had planned for he eveming. They were escorted to the table and he pulled the chair out for Laurie. Laurie sniffed and took her seat as if it was expected that Frank would be her servant. 

As her plush rump hit the seat, Laurie could feel a single thread in her sexy dress snap. She tensed, praying that her girdle would keep her from popping anymore stitches. After a moment she relaxed when she failed to feel anymore of the tell-tale twitches from her bottom that would signify a seam tearing out.

Frank took his seat across from her.

“So I hear you like Italian food,” said Frank. That wasn’t exactly true &#8211; but Alice had mentioned Laurie’s insatiable appetite for pizza, so this was his closest guess.

Laurie nodded. Her pretty face was actually starting to turn purple.

“Yeah, it’s good. This place is alright.” She scrutinized her menu intently. Honestly, this was a very nice restaurant and she was pleased &#8211; maybe even a little surprised. She was used to having boys treat her to the finer things. For years, this stunning babe had been able to bend men to her will with her beauty and body. When she’d first started dating Josh &#8211; long before he started taking her for granted &#8211; he had brought her to some nice restaurants. But this! Chez Giovanni was one of the best restaurants in town.

A waitress appeared at Laurie’s elbow. “Good evening, and welcome to Chez Giovanni,” she said. “I’ll be your waitress for the evening. Could I start you off with any drinks?”

“I’ll have a root beer, thanks,” said Frank.

“Just water,” said Laurie curtly.

“Excellent,” said the waitress, “and would you like anything to start off? Any soup or salad?”

“I’ll have the garden salad,” said Laurie, “Dressing on the side. In fact, you probably shouldn’t bother coming back, that’s all I want.”

“I’ll start with the same,” said Frank, “Although I do think you should come back.” 

He smiled reassuringly at the waitress. He felt rather bad for her, having to deal with Laurie’s snippy attitude! He made a mental note to leave a big tip and wondered what was going on. 

The waitress nodded. “Alright, I’ll be right back with that.”

“So,” said Frank as she left, “How are you?”

“Fine.” Laurie glared at her hands in her lap, fidgeting. Frank tried to keep his eyes wandering to Laurie’s magnificent cleavage. It was hard, considering that Laurie was wearing a ridiculously provocative dress &#8211; and her chest bulged with every breathe she took.

“So, are you over the cheerleading thing?” he inquired, wondering the incident with Josh and Chris was what was making her so testy.

She sat quietly, picking at her salad.

“You guys seem to be doing some really nice…uh…cheers these days.”

Laurie shrugged. “It’s okay. Sometimes. It’s hard work, you know. Not many people appreciate that. And it’s especially hard for someone like me, a captain has to keep everything together. And that’s hard to do when you have some real lardasses on the team.”

“Excuse me?”

“Oh, you know, like that Alice. Jen and I gained a few pounds, so have some of the others. But she’s the blimp! You work with her at that stupid pizza place. I tell you, if I could have, I’d have kicked kick her right off the team at the beginning of the year. But stupid school regulations say I can’t do that cause it would be-“ She mimed air quotes “- &#8216;arbitrary and capricious.’ Feh! But you should see her. She’s getting fatter every day.” 

Laurie leaned forward to whisper conspiratorially. “The only thing that she’s cheering for these days is more snacks. You should see that cow eat! Jen and I had her over for a sleepover the other day and she must have eaten a million calories!” 

Laurie grinned happily now that she was talking about one of her favorite subjects. Frank was amazed &#8211; both at the tirade and Laurie’s seeming obliviousness to her own size, which in honesty Frank appreciated. 

“Um…well, she’s a little plump, I guess,” said Frank, “But I’m sure she could still be a fine cheerleader.”

“Ffft! For now! But, mark my words, soon enough she’ll be too fat to stand up.”

“Wait, why did you have her over for a sleep over if you hate her so much?”

“Oh, I don’t hate her! I just…Look, I’m saying this for her own good! A hippo like that shouldn’t be cheerleading. She’s just embarrassing herself! And I don’t want her to feel bad now, so I?”

“Look, could we talk about something else? I’ll have you know Alice is a nice girl and coworker and I really don’t like gossiping about her.”

“Ooo, well, aren’t we the gentleman?” said Laurie, snickering. “Fine, Mr. Knight-in-shining-armor, what do YOU want to talk about?”

Frank thought for a second before saying: “That’s a really nice dress you’re wearing.”

“Well, of course, it is!” said Laurie, “I wouldn’t wear anything that wasn’t really nice! A girl has standards.” 

She looked Frank over. 

“_Sometimes,” _she mumbled to herself.

“You know,” said Frank, “It looks rather like a dress I saw Glinda wearing in a production of &#8216;Wicked.’”

“Really? I looove the costume design in that show! It’s simply divine!” bubbled Laurie. 

“You don’t say! I guess I don’t know much about costume design, but it’s a great show.”

“Well, let me tell you about it then-“

***

Laurie talked excitedly about all the wonderful costumes she’d seen in &#8216;Wicked’ for quite some time. Frank nodded thoughtfully, occasionally interjecting his thoughts about the show (which had more to do with the plot and characters than Laurie’s more superficial observations did). He was thankful to have found something in common with this ravishing beauty, besides a mutual appreciation for Laurie’s looks. 

After seeing Laurie’s behavior on the field at school, he had almost been afraid that he would have to spend the whole evening telling her how pretty she was and stroking her massive ego. It was nice to find something else they both enjoyed!

Laurie was still jabbering when the salads arrived. She paused to pick at her greens daintily, but she didn’t look very happy about her food.

“You don’t have to put on a show,” said Frank.

“What?” squeaked Laurie.

Laurie pecked at her salad again. It wasn’t much, but she couldn’t afford to be seen eating more. Laurie was still sensitive about her recent gain and didn’t want Frank to think she was some sort of greedy pig. Not like she had any reason to try and impress this lunk.

“A show. About not eating. That doesn’t impress me. I know that you like to eat and there’s nothing wrong with it. I didn’t bring you to a restaurant so you could not eat. What’s the point of that? I went through all this trouble to find out what your favorite kind of food is and to bring you here to treat you to a nice meal, and now you’re going to make all that effort a waste by not even ordering a proper meal? Frankly, I don’t see how you can even call this a date.”

Laurie’s eyes bugged out of her head. Her mouth went slack as she tried to think of a nasty retort.

“What…what…how dare you!” Laurie’s full lips curled into a snarl. If she wasn’t afraid of busting her girdle, she would have whipped her open palm right across Frank’s face for that insolent remark! Well, sorta insolent. Technically, it wasn’t really insolent at all, but Laurie still felt stung. He’d seen through her façade and called her out on it. It rather made her feel naked.

“I’m just saying-“ began Frank, but Laurie cut him off.

“I know what you’re saying! You think I’m trying to impress you, don’t you? Well, I’m not! Watch! Waitress! Oh, waitress!”

“Yes?” The waitress jogged over. “Are you ready to order?”

“Yes, I am,” snapped Laurie, looking again at the menu. “I would like theeeeeee….pasta primavera. And an extra side of garlic bread. And some Bruschetta.”

“Yes, ma’am, now we have very large portions here so-“

“And some stuffed mushrooms!”

“Uh, ma’am, are you sure? That’s a lot of &#8211;“

“Don’t question me! I know what I want.” She threw down her menu and glared at Frank, daring him to question her. The waitress looked at him quizzically.

“You heard the lady,” he said. “I’ll just have the pasta pomodoro, please.”

Laurie ate with gusto, determined to show Frank a thing or two. She was absolutely pissed that he had questioned her, even about such a minor detail, and she wanted him to feel the sting in his wallet. Of course, there was the added incentive that Laurie was naturally a heavy eater, a bad habit that had only become worse in recent months.

Frank ate his dish, but Laurie didn’t let him get much off of her four plates. She ate and ate and ATE, shoving food into her mouth like a remorseless eating machine. When she was finally done, she leaned back and sighed. Her belly looked like a watermelon, pushing against the fabric of her dress with such intensity that not even her corset could keep it in check. But if she wasn’t wearing the girdle, her gut would have billowed instead of merely bulging.

The waitress appeared to clear their plates. “Would you two care for any dessert?”

“Strawberry cheesecake,” huffed Laurie without looking at the menu. She had no intention of eating the dessert, of course, but as long as she was getting a free meal and Frank was being so insistent on it, she might as well splurge. She liked to make men pay dearly for a shot with her. 

The waitress nodded but Laurie continued.

“Not a slice…a whole cake…”

The waitress looked dubious. “Uh, ma’am?”

“You heard me,” wheezed Laurie angrily. She was determined to make this the most expensive date ever.

“Do you want that for here or…to go?” asked the waitress, eyeing Laurie’s distended middle.

“I think we’d better get that to go,” said Frank, “Thank you.”

***

Laurie wobbled her way to her front door. As usual, the bodacious busty beauty had barely been able to control her eating when confronted with delicious food. She’d filled herself until her girdle strained, but, miraculously, her dress hadn’t split.

“Well, this is good night,” said Frank as he escorted her to the front door. “I’ve had a wonderful time tonight, Laurie. I hope we can do this again.”

Laurie looked Frank up and down. He was a big guy and he was looked pretty tasty in his over-dressed suit &#8211; It was kind of cute how he’d tried to look good for this date, just a little something that showed that, despite his apparent nonchalance tonight, he really was eager to make a good impression. Laurie couldn’t help but approve of that. Plus, there was just something about a sharp-dressed man…

And, of course, it didn’t help that poor Laurie had been on a sexual fast for weeks now. As the school’s top cheerleader, she had rarely been without a gaggle of admirers and she could have her pick of any man. She hadn’t been starved for intimacy since she hit puberty and her curves started developing with dangerous vigor. But for some reason she hadn’t had many suitors since her break-up with Josh. Deep down, she feared that it might have something to do with her expanding waistline, but she told herself over and over that Josh must be warning people about her to keep them away just to punish her more. The nerve!

Finally, there was the fact that Laurie was so stuffed and woozy that she was practically drunk on food.

“It’s not good night,” said Laurie, “Come up.”

With Laurie, it was an order, not a suggestion. She unlocked the front door and wobbled in, pulling Frank along. She led him up to her room, where she closed the door.

Grunting, she flopped onto the bed where earlier that day Jen had been lazing. Frank briefly looked around the room, taking in her décor. Laurie favored decorating in red and pink, it seemed. He dropped the wrapped-up cheesecake on her bedside stand.

“I need some room,” snapped Laurie, turning her back to Frank. She waved her hands to indicate what needed to be done.

“Right away, your highness.” 

Frank reached behind Laurie to fumble with the strings of her laced-up dress, revealing Laurie’s stretched girdle.

“What about this?” asked Frank.

“Yest, untie that, too! I need a lot of room.”

As the strings loosened, Laurie worked hard to stifle a sigh of relief. Finally, she could breathe again! As the corset loosened, her flabby tummy reasserted itself with a vengeance.

“That’s what I like,” sighed Laurie, “More room to breathe. Let my big titties free.” She cupped her massive mammories.

Laurie’s gigantic boobs burst free as the corset fell away from her body. Although always stacked, Laurie’s bust had ballooned to almost cartoonish proportions as she’d grown fatter and fatter in recent weeks.

She rolled over onto her back, clad in just her knickers, her bare juggs and tummy sloshing. Frank tingled as he drank her all in.

Laurie twirled a finger at her date. 

“Undress,” she demanded, “I want to see what you can offer me.”

Frank stripped obediently as Laurie lazed on the bed. At this point, Laurie knew that he wouldn’t be leaving &#8211; she could tell by the way he was entranced by her stupendous figure, how his eyes kept straying to her unfettered teats.

Frank’s pants dropped to the floor and he tossed his shirt to the side.

“No,” said Laurie, “All of it. Off. I need to know what I’m getting here.” She absentmindedly fingered a roll of blubber folding over the waistband of her panties. Again, Frank obeyed. Laurie looked him up and down.

“Oh, is that all?” she giggled, peering down at his crotch, “Is that what you think you’re going to give me? Oh, sweetie, haha, I wasn’t expecting much, but that is just too disappointing.”

Frank looked down at himself without a word. He fortunately knew this was a domination game based on Lauries insecurities and was willing to play it to his advantage.

“Really, little boy, it takes a lot more than that to satisfy a real woman like me. I know you’re dying to get your hands around these super tits but you’re not getting there for free. You have to bring me home, too. I need to know that you can bring me home, because, baby, I’m tired of little boys who can’t make it all the way.”

That was the truth! After Josh leaving her before she came in their last sex session and that frustrating sex dream the other day, she really, really needed to find someone who could bring her to climax.

“I’ll do what I can,” said Frank with a tone of confidence.. That wasn’t the reaction that she’d expected at all!

“Oh, will you? I just don’t know, sweetie.”

“Well, you won’t know till you let me try.”

Laurie leaned back. “Okay, honey, let’s see what you got. Get your fat ass over here.”

Frank lowered himself onto Laurie, who squeaked at the pressure. “Wow, you’re big!” she muttered, “But not big in the way I need… Jeez, stop taking so long and get inside. Oh, sorry, I guess you’re already inside, tee hee.”

“Actually, no, I wasn’t inside.”

“What? I &#8211;“

Laurie’s comments were cut off as Frank entered her and, to her surprise, she did feel it. She felt it a lot more than when she was with Josh, that was for sure. Laurie’s pussy was so tight and her plump body so round and full-packed, that it gave the illusion that a single prick and this corpulent cutie might just pop. Luckily, that impression proved wrong, as Laurie moaned loudly when Frank slow slid himself inside her.

Still, Laurie tried hard not to let it show hoe pleasurable the sensations were.

“Hmmm, that’s…so..small,” she whimpered, “I need…I need something to fill me…to fill me up…fill me up all the way.” She spied the cheesecake next to the bed.

“I need someone to…fill…me up…someone to…feed me…feed me…”

“What was that?” 

“Mmmm, more food,” sighed Laurie. “Feed meee…”

“What?” Frank stared at Laurie, confused. What was this about? She’d already stuffed herself to bursting at dinner.

“You look hungry,” said Frank, “Hungry for a lot of things.”

Laurie narrowed her eyes slyly. Frank had judged her right: He could tell that Laurie was exactly the sort of spoiled diva who would keep eating as long as there was food, not just out of hunger but for the heady rush of overindulgence. Laurie did everything in excess. And if she was going to get some, she was going to get it all.

“Me hungry,” moaned Laurie, gesturing at the leftover cake and then pointing at her mouth.

Frank paused. “You sure?”

“Mmm, yeah. Feed me, little boy, give me all you’ve got..Let’s see if you’ve got enough to fill me up.”

Frank grabbed a slice and dutifully plunked it into Laurie’s mouth, even as he began thrusting his hips. Laurie rolled her eyes in ecstasy &#8211; although it was hard to tell if it was because of the cake or the sex.

Laurie usually preferred to be on top, straddling her men &#8211; it put her in a position of dominance but more importantly it gave her made it easier for those thrusts to tickle her clit. But Frank’s weight above her was putting enticing pressure on her overfull stomach, making her feel more than ever on the verge of bursting. The connections between her overstuffed tummy and her overstimulated pussy were simply delicious. This was a whole new world of sensation for her, but it wasn’t enough.

Laurie opened her mouth again for another load of rich creamy cheesecake.

“More,” she said, “I need more.”

Frank slathered some cheesecake in her face and she lapped it up eagerly. But in her mind, all she wanted was more, more, more.

“Moooore,” said Laurie petulantly, arching her back like a cat &#8211; a move that thrust her big jiggling milkbags into Frank’s face. How much more could this plump princess possibly hold?

“Oh, no, you’re doing it wrong!” snapped Laurie as Frank moved to push another handful of cake into her mouth. She snatched it from his hand and crammed it into her mouth, cheeks bulging. She mumbled something through a mouthful of food, pointing at her crotch. Frank stared, confused. Laurie rolled her eyes, annoyed.

She swallowed. “Get down,” she said, “You’re too slow.”

“Too slow? Do you mean…too slow feeding you or…?”

Laurie groaned in annoyance. “Both! Look, I’ll show you how it’s done &#8211; you get on the bottom.” Awkwardly, painfully, Laurie propped herself up, her bloated belly gurgling under the strain of its massive payload. She grabbed Frank by the back of the neck and rolled up over onto the bed. She wobbled over and straddled him, reaching down to find his manhood and lower herself onto him.

“Yesss, that’s better,” she cooed, as she slowly began moving her body up and down. “Much better. And I don’t have all your weight crushing me now, fatass.”

Slowly, rhythmically, Laurie began to bounce herself on Frank’s shaft. Her stuffed tummy sloshed and shimmied as she moved, forcing her to whimper softly as she moved. Despite its size and fullness, she still opened her mouth helplessly like a baby bird as Frank brought the next handful of cake to her lips. She snapped it out of his hand, smearing frosting all over her lips. As Frank’s hand moved away, Laurie used her own hand to grab another slice and push that in.

Laurie was eating at double speed now, as both she and Frank pressed more and more cake into her gluttonous gullet.

“Hmmm, yes, that’s tasty,” huffed Laurie, her eyes glassy, her face covered in pastry cream. She used one finger to wipe off some stray cream before licking it off, while slowly running her free hand over the expanse of her jumbo tummy. Her hand eventually moved up from her paunch to fondle her favorite part of herself, her gigantic jumbo juggs.

She decided it was time to really tease Frank. 

“How bout these, Frank? Do you like these?” She leaned forward, dangling her watermelon-sized boobies in Frank’s face. “Do you like my great big tits?”

Frank nodded, but he was too rapt up in what he was doing to respond.

Laurie laughed, still bouncing on his member &#8211; causing her jumbo juggs to bounce and sway wildly. Without her monumental brassiere to hold them in check, each fleshy funbag wobbled like a waterballoon filled with gelatin. Laurie leaned over to grab another handful of cake, purposely smothering Frank between her pendulous breasts as she did so. 

With a smirk, she straightened up and popped the cake into her mouth. As full as she was, her eating was beginning to get sloppy and some of the cake missed its target. She hardly noticed the smear of icing trailing down from the left side of her mouth as she continued to tease her new boytoy with fabulous bosom.

“Look at how big I am, Frank. Do you know how big I am? Can you even guess?” 

She sucked her breath in sharply at the twin sensations between her legs and in her blimping belly. “Guess, Frank. Guess what size bra I wear.”

“I wouldn’t even try,” said Frank, “Your bosom is too magnificent for mere numbers.”

Laurie giggled in spite of herself. It was flattery, but Laurie loved flattery.

“Then I’ll tell you a letter…You know, Frank, I used to be a double D at the beginning of the year. But, let’s just say that I’m still a growing girl. A growing girl who’s outgrown all the bras on the rack. My rack needs special care, boy. These babies are…well, we share the same letter, hmmm?”

Frank looked puzzled for a moment as his eyes drank in Laurie’s mammalian whoppers, still bobbing and jiggling as she rode him.

“I’m an L cup, little boy. Can you believe that? Can you handle jugs this big? Do you want to know how I got such luscious titties, little boy?”

“How’d they get so big, Laurie?”

“The boob fairy did it,” said Laurie cryptically, “She started visiting me early and she never stopped.” She didn’t want to say the truth, that they were growing now because she was turning into a fat little piggy.

“Squeeze them,” demanded Laurie, “Jiggle my big boobs.”

Frank obligingly reached up and cupped each mega mammory. Her rounded breasts were firm as a pair of ripe canteloupes. 

“Yessss,” she hissed, her face growing flushed. Laurie’s bloated knockers were extremely sensitive and she loved the sensations of strong hands fondling her chest. Frank continued to pump between her thighs as his fingers moved across the surface of her vast bust, drawing sharp grunts of pleasure from this porky princess.

Laurie’s obsession with her own boobs was so complete that having them fondled was almost necessary for her to reach orgasm. She squeezed her eyes shut as she felt Frank’s strong fingers knead the soft, malleable flesh of her melon-heavy knockers.

Frank pumped faster. Laurie thrust more, squishing herself against him. Her pussy was soaking wet, dribbling fluids all over. 

“Yessss….more…more….more…”

She called out for more and more cake, eating faster and faster as three hands shoved the food into her. Her tummy swelled outwards like a big bag of wet-cement, groaning under its massive payload. Laurie was being stuffed at both ends and she loved it, but the question was: How long could she hold up? One way or another, she was certain to pop tonight.

“Ohh! Oh! Yesssss….Oh…Yes…That’s it…I’m going to…going to….oh, don’t stop…grab my boobs, don’t stop…make them…shimmy and shake…”

Frank squeezed each hemispherical hooter, causing Laurie to yelp and buck as the electric sensations spiraled out from her engorged nipples and sensitive areola.

It was too much, and Laurie yelled out as she exploded in orgasm. 

“Ohhhh, I’m burstinnnnnng,” cried Laurie, her vaginal muscles spasming like crazy &#8211; her clenched loins were enough to set Frank off and the two of them climaxed simultaneously.

“Ohhhhhhh,” Laurie cried out, clutching her stomach. As she came, she felt another, quite different sensation as the granddaddy of all stomachaches ripped across her belly. She rolled over, grabbing her enormously swollen gut. Frank, gasping, propped himself up on his elbows to get a better look at the swollen diva.

Laurie lay on her back, barely able to breathe she was so stuffed. Her naked belly rose before her like a mountain, taut and shiny. The hefty honey moaned in a combination of afterglow pleasure and intense overstuffed pain &#8211; her distended watermelon-sized gut rivaled even her overfull juggs.

Frank shook his head as he gazed down at the bloated beauty lying before him. Laurie was so stuffed and stupid that she couldn’t do anything but whimper and moan. She looked ready to pop.

He wagged a reproachful finger in Laurie’s face. “And that, my dear, is what happens when you get everything you want.”

Laurie’s bleary eyes fixed on the tip of his finger, noticing a dollop of whipped cream still clinging there. Laurie groaned and licked the cream off.

“Well, looks like someone’s being a little piggy tonight,” he grinned.

Laurie could only belch in reply. 

(cilck here for the next installment


----------



## malepunker (Sep 1, 2008)

please don't take so long with the next sequal I love the change.:smitten:


----------



## malepunker (Sep 1, 2008)

this was the most erotic seen I have ever read and I can't wait to see the results on the next issue:smitten:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 2, 2008)

It's always nice to read a new chapter of the Alice saga and I enjoyed this one quite a bit.


Dennis


----------



## Vader7476 (Sep 3, 2008)

malepunker said:


> this was the most erotic seen I have ever read and I can't wait to see the results on the next issue:smitten:



Hehe, I hope the next issue doesn't disappoint!


----------



## spartan1 (Oct 17, 2008)

i have loved the alice series from the start can't wait for the next installment


----------



## samster (Oct 18, 2008)

Excellent...loved the final scene with Laurie! The best yet


----------

